# Plantage scanner Epson V500 sous OSX Lion



## pierredavid53 (1 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je travail sur un Macbook Pro qui a deux ans. Nickel..
Je viens d'installer avec succès la MAJ OSX Lion. Tout est parfait sauf que mon scanner Epson Perfection V500 ne veut rien savoir quand je clique sur le bouton "Scanner". J'ai la fenêtre suivante : Epson scan a quitté de manière imprévue. Grrrr ! Et pourtant, toutes les opérations de réglages dont le pré-scan fonctionnent normalement.
Je précise que j'ai installé la dernière MAJ prévue pour ce scan depuis le site d'Epson. Je lance donc un appel au secours !

Quelle solution ?

A plus de vous lire..


----------



## mOOnSlide (5 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Malheureusement je n'ai pas de solution à votre problème, mais peut être une explication.

 J'ai un scanner Canon LIDE 80 qui fonctionnait aussi très bien sur mon Imac OS 10.6 et depuis la mise à jour  10.6.8 il ne fonctionne plus. Je sais que sur LION Apple a supprimé "Rosetta" qui permettait aux anciennes applications "powerPC" de fonctionner (et donc aux anciens périphériques qui utilisaient un pilote et appli power PC de fonctionner aussi).

Je suspecte que la version 10.6.8 tout comme  LION ne contient plus "rosetta".....  donc tout les anciens périphériques qui fonctionnaient sur une base powerPC ne fonctionnent plus !

Pour votre scanner Epson, il faudrait voir si l'application liée à votre matériel est programmé pour un processeur PowerPC ou Intel. 

Je suis peut être dans l'erreur mais je ne vois pas d'autres explication pour le moment....


----------



## pierredavid53 (7 Août 2011)

mOOnSlide a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Malheureusement je n'ai pas de solution à votre problème, mais peut être une explication.
> 
> ...


Merci pour votre message,
En parcourant plusieurs forums sur le sujet, vous êtes dans le vrai. Toutefois, je viens de faire une MAJ via le site d'Apple concernant les imprimantes et scanners HP pour Lion. Attendons de voir si Epson décide de faire la même chose. Ce scanner Epson V500 pour la numérisation des négatifs NB 24x36 est remarquable compte tenu de son prix..
A plus..


----------



## popeye1 (2 Septembre 2011)

pierredavid53 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je travail sur un Macbook Pro qui a deux ans. Nickel..
> Je viens d'installer avec succès la MAJ OSX Lion. Tout est parfait sauf que mon scanner Epson Perfection V500 ne veut rien savoir quand je clique sur le bouton "Scanner". J'ai la fenêtre suivante : Epson scan a quitté de manière imprévue. Grrrr ! Et pourtant, toutes les opérations de réglages dont le pré-scan fonctionnent normalement.
> Je précise que j'ai installé la dernière MAJ prévue pour ce scan depuis le site d'Epson. Je lance donc un appel au secours !
> ...



J'ai le même. Je scanne avec Aperçu : *Menu Fichier>Importer depuis le scanner*. Par contre les logiciels Epson étant incompatibles avec Lion, impossible de scanner des diapos. Je suis allé sur leur site : j'ai rien compris et j'ai pas trop le temps de regarder ça de prés actuellement. Si quelqu'un a une explication je suis preneur. Merci


----------



## fau6il (2 Septembre 2011)

_En effet, pousser sur le bouton de la machine ne sert plus à rien. :casse:
Mais il faut et il suffit de lancer l'application "EPSON Scan" et le tour est joué.  _


----------



## pierrotw (20 Octobre 2011)

Hello,
J'ai exactement le même problème que toi, mais avec l'Epson V700. Pré-numérisation et aperçu ok. C'est quand la numérisation finale commence que ça plante. Je désespère. Y'a-t-il un espoir que cela soit un jour débugué chez Apple ou Espon ?
Je suis preneur pour toute solution.
Pierre


----------



## Weaver (13 Décembre 2011)

Pour info, même si ce n'est pas en lien direct avec le sujet, le mien d'epson perfection v500 est HS.
Ca se situe quelque part sur la carte électronique....
Deux ans d'âge, ça ne fait pas très sérieux comme produit, il a fait, environ 500 scans, pas plus!
A toutes fins utiles!!!


----------



## pmounier (21 Janvier 2012)

bonjour, 
avec le support Epson dédié aux nouvelles versions d'OS X avez-vous réussi à utiliser votre scanner?
Y a t-il des problèmes sous Snow Leopoard 10.6.8?
Merci!!


----------

